# The Pool



## Kyle (Oct 22, 2006)

Since this is the Wishing Well, throw in your coins and make a wish!


----------



## Gabby (Oct 22, 2006)

I wish i could sleep.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 22, 2006)

*jumps in* 

i wish i were an oscar mayer wener.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 22, 2006)

I wish I was Tortimer.


----------



## SL92 (Oct 22, 2006)

I wish my saection was up on TBT. And I was an Oscar Mayeer Weiner


----------



## Kyle (Oct 22, 2006)

Awesome! It got pinned.


----------



## Micah (Oct 23, 2006)

I wish I had a Wii right now.


----------



## WishyTheStar (Oct 23, 2006)

I wish I had WiFi


----------



## Gabby (Oct 23, 2006)

I wish for world peace.


----------



## Justin (Oct 23, 2006)

I wish for AC Wii.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Oct 23, 2006)

I wish all the girls- oh wait.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 24, 2006)

I wish for the wii.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 26, 2006)

I wish for owls to overthrow humanity.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 26, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> I wish all the girls- oh wait.


 XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Anyways...

I wish... for something personal. Nobody shall know... Even though a few do know.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 27, 2006)

I wish to know what UltraByte was meaning by personal.


----------



## ƒish (Oct 27, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> I wish to know what UltraByte was meaning by personal.


 No you don't. >_>


I wish... i had a corndog... seriously, they're friggin' good.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 27, 2006)

I really wish I did. And I want some mints.


----------



## SL92 (Oct 29, 2006)

I wiish for a wii.


----------



## Grawr (Oct 29, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> I wish for owls to overthrow humanity.


  :yes: Me too, Kyle...Me too....


----------



## Gabby (Oct 31, 2006)

i wish that i was not cursed


----------



## Kyle (Nov 23, 2006)

I wish for more marshmellows!


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 23, 2006)

I cannot wish for anything, becasue I am already as amazing as it is possible to be.


----------



## Dark Mirage (Nov 24, 2006)

I wish Dragon Flames wasnt so full of him or herself.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 24, 2006)

I wish what DM said too.


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 24, 2006)

Your wishes fail, unfortunatly.

I wish that I dont blow through TP in the next 3 days.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 24, 2006)

i wish feor money.

also, i wish for that hot girl who stis next to me in 1/2 of my clases to go out with me, and do *other*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 24, 2006)

I wish for world domination and all the Wiis. :yes:  :lol:


----------



## Duke (Nov 24, 2006)

I wish bombkirby and jigglypuff were real and world blown up and everyone dies exept 
Gabbylala and I gets all Wiis,PS3s,and Xbox360s. :gyroid360: I don't want the gyroid360.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 24, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> I wish what DM said too.


I can help, I wish the same as Gabby and DM here it is the wish came true!:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<---Nerd Dragon Flame, lol.


----------



## Duke (Nov 24, 2006)

Duke said:
			
		

> I wish bombkirby and jigglypuff were real and world blown up and everyone dies exept
> Gabbylala and I gets all Wiis,PS3s,and Xbox360s. :gyroid360: I don't want the gyroid360.


 and have Death star 1 and 2 and darth vader serves me and Gabbylala breakfeast.
the reason gabbylala didn't die is because she's nice.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 24, 2006)

Duke said:
			
		

> Duke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Loser nerd.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 6, 2006)

Calling you brother a nerd? >_>

Any way I wish for a talking cookie.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 6, 2006)

I wish for total domination of TBT and the World! :evillaugh:


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 6, 2006)

*throws self in to shining light of the pool*

I wish for awesome psychic powers that I could COMPLETELY control, including telekinesis, pyrokinesis, telepathic power, healing, oh, and flight. Note the COMPLETE and UTTER control of my limitless power.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 6, 2006)

I wish that I was the Avatar and my alter ego killed all!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 6, 2006)

I wish that Elite Beat Agents 2 was out!!!!!!


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 6, 2006)

*dunks self in pool's water again*

Oh yeah, I forgot. Throw in control of all the bending elements from Avatar...and...eh...one of Mustang's fancy spark-making gloves. (Forget the name)


----------



## Gabby (Dec 6, 2006)

I wish for a person to show me a tlaking dog.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 7, 2006)

I wish I owner TBT.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 8, 2006)

I wish I didn't have to type a 15 page Research Paper... -_-;


----------



## Gabby (Dec 8, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I wish I didn't have to type a 15 page Research Paper... -_-;


 On what?


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 8, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 iTunes and Illegal Music Downloading software.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 8, 2006)

Wierd.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 9, 2006)

Watch this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIAMbF-79x8&NR


one word: LOL


----------



## Markos96 (Dec 26, 2006)

I wish that I had seen this earlier.
I also wish I had a Wii
I also wish my website was active


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 26, 2006)

I wish somebody would give me the stuff i asked for in ACWW....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 27, 2006)

??creativegirl?? said:
			
		

> I wish somebody would give me the stuff i asked for in ACWW....


 I wish my grandpa's new firewall would die so I can get on Wi-Fi.


----------



## Duke (Feb 2, 2007)

I want diamonds.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 10, 2007)

I wish I had a pet owl.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 6, 2007)

I wish I could have all the Funyuns and Whoppers I could ever have!!! :9


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2007)

I wish someone would attack my army.


----------



## Duke (Jun 9, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> I wish someone would attack my army.


 sorry my bro left his account on, I typed that. :gyroidgrin:


----------



## K-Dog (Jun 16, 2007)

I wish I could find my NSMB game and my DS.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 6, 2007)

I wish GTA4 would come out already...


----------



## Jman (Jul 16, 2007)

I wish I would have caught a pike on my fishing trip. <.<


----------



## Tyler (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## Kyle (Aug 6, 2007)

I wish that tiger wasn't eatin mah kids.


----------



## JJH (Aug 6, 2007)

I wish I had a tiger in my pool, eating my kids.

I love tigers.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 7, 2007)

I wish the Skype people would take a chill pill.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 7, 2007)

I wish Storm would see that not all Skype people are evil. (why do i need a chill pill? Zel and justin are the nuts to the cookie) D=


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 7, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I wish the Skype people would take a chill pill.


   
:'(				 what did I do you you?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i wish for many many things.     
:'(


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 7, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't even know you were one of _them_ until OCM said you were.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 7, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like skype


----------



## Tyler (Aug 7, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. We're working on eating getting Gengar to join us too :evillaugh:


----------



## Justin (Aug 7, 2007)

Complete List in Sig

\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## Kyle (Aug 11, 2007)

I wish I ate more wafflez.


----------



## Kyle (Aug 15, 2007)

I wish I had pancakes.

Waffles are only pancakes, just patterned.


----------



## TheGremp (Aug 22, 2007)

I wish every day could be Canada Day.


----------



## Spazzums (Aug 22, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Complete List in Sig
> 
> \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


Wrong you are, wrong. But whatever. 

I wish my soccer team will win this season. Like.. last season.


----------



## Kyle (Aug 24, 2007)

I wish, when I die, to go down in a Blaze of Glory.  
:yawn:


----------



## Tyler (Sep 25, 2007)

I wish that this thread was more active


----------



## TheGremp (Sep 25, 2007)

I wish there was a TBT chat thread.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 25, 2007)

I wish my cat wasn't so FAT.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 25, 2007)

I wish this huge history project we have due next week (friday) that we had over the summer to do was...dead...


----------



## MGMT (Sep 25, 2007)

What is the project?

I wish my English teacher went into a very deep state of unconsciousness and she was dying of a terminal illness.


----------



## Hero of Pyrite Town (Sep 25, 2007)

I wish......I lived in The Czek Republic....or Czeckslovakia as many of you know......


----------



## Grawr (Sep 25, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> What is the project?
> 
> I wish my English teacher went into a very deep state of unconsciousness and she was dying of a terminal illness.


 A timeline of our past.

We need 4-6 Pictures PER YEAR of our lives. Each picture must be dated, titled, and must have atleast a one-sentence description.

Then, we've gotta' pick out 3-5 artifacts. These artifacts have to be important to us, and we've gotta' write up a one-page description on each one of them.

And lastly, we've gotta write 3-5 letters. Each one has to be to someone we know, and has to be ATLEAST 2 pages long.

I've got just about 2 letters done, one artifact written up, and like....five pictures gathered and labeled.

Though, I guess I've got time...it isn't due 'till friday of next week...

Yeah. I wish this was dead.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 3, 2007)

I wish it was Friday.


----------



## Grawr (Oct 3, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I wish it was Friday.


 For once, I don't. D:


----------



## Kyle (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish it was light out. And that I wasnt sore from playing Football...

Edit: I put 'is'.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish my toe wasn't in pain. D:>


----------



## Kyle (Nov 10, 2007)

I wish I could live on the moon.


----------



## __daz (Nov 24, 2007)

I wish it didnt get dark every night at about half 4.


----------



## Danci (Nov 25, 2007)

I wish I had a cookie


----------



## Micah (Nov 25, 2007)

I wish the Patriots would lose.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 13, 2007)

I wish we have a delay tommrow.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 13, 2008)

I wish I had SSBB.

:0


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2008)

I wish this thread wasn't inactive.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 10, 2008)

I wish SSBB was released today...


----------



## Micah (Feb 10, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> I wish SSBB was released today...


 I second that wish.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Feb 17, 2008)

I third it


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 17, 2008)

I fourth that?

I wish for more candy!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 17, 2008)

Why did the pool suddenly get so warm?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry dude. *insert flygon's wierd smiley here*

*leaves*


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooooh!  I also wish to be a Pikachu(Maybe then I might get a date).


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 17, 2008)

Ohhhh, so THATS how you make the water warmer!


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Ohhhh, so THATS how you make the water warmer!


 Srsly. :0
OH SHI-


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 17, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That makes it brown silly! :yes:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh noes..


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 17, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just be sure to not drink the yellow water


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ewe.
Please.. no more! :'[


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 17, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually, it's probably best not to drink anything at all. 

Also, DON'T EAT THE _CHILI_


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wish you were not here.
-closes eyes-
..lolwat


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 17, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :lol: 


That ^^^^ Used to be white....


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uhm... errr..
OPTIONS
1.) Go Play NO MORE HEROES
2.) Leave PROPAGANDA MAN and his AWKWARD CHAT
3.) Do a BARREL ROLL

.. I do a barrel rollllll!

On another note, Rank 2 assassin is much like Nicole Richie, or maybe she IS Nicole Richie.
mirite?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 17, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :gyroidpuke: <---- (He ate the Chili!)


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AMG RUN
;oooo


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 17, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :llama: 

^^^^ That's what the chili does to you!!!!!!!!!! *CEN-2.0-SORD*! GET THE *CEN-3.0-SORD* OUT OF HERE BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!!!!!!! RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 O rry?
I wanna be a llama!
-eats-


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 18, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :gyroidcircle: RUN! He's going to *CEN-2.0-SORD* in the water!!!!!!! RUN!!!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2008)

This thread gets weirder by the second....


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 18, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> This thread gets weirder by the second....


 The pool just got a lot warmer once you got in.....


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cause it's sunny out?

idk it's in the 60's here. k?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 18, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know the sun is yellow but that shouldn't make the water yellow...


----------



## Kyle (Feb 18, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 -backs away-
...
Stop pissing, jeez.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 18, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ODD DID IT!


----------



## Kyle (Feb 18, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LIE!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 18, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :no:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 18, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LIE!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 18, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lie rhymes with pie....     

Did you just eat some _mince meat_ pie?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 18, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NO!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 18, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good because they ran out of mince meat and had to replace it with...diarrhea!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 18, 2008)

I think I just grossed myself out.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 18, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> I think I just grossed myself out.


 :] Good


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 18, 2008)

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woops....sorry, lost control there.


----------



## Micah (Feb 18, 2008)

So this has become the spam thread now.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 18, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> So this has become the spam thread now.


 No. It is actually on topic. We are talking about things that go on at a pool.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 18, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ewwwww


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 20, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We still need these:


----------



## Gabby (Jun 2, 2008)

I wish I could fly.


No seriously that'd be sweet.


----------



## MGMT (Jun 2, 2008)

I wish I could catch things on fire with my mind.
I wish I could wake up at whatever time I wanted, just say the time before I go to bed and I would wake up at that time in the morning or night.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 22, 2008)

I wish Nintendo's E3 conference didn't suck.


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

I wish I could control plant life >=D


----------



## Tyler (Aug 11, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> I wish I could fly.
> 
> 
> No seriously that'd be sweet.


It's called UnitedAirways, silly.


----------



## VantagE (Aug 16, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had enough money for a car....

And ewwwwww.... *Bad images* :-/


----------



## Gabby (Aug 16, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO, FLY ON MA OWNZ.



_I believe I can fly.... I believe I can touch the skyyyYYYyyyy_


----------

